# Jackson Pro Series Mick Thomson



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 28, 2018)

I have an unhealthy obsession with this guitar 




Whatcha guys think?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 28, 2018)

Another video


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2018)

I'd take one over the MTM1 purely because it lacks the inlay.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 29, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd take one over the MTM1 purely because it lacks the inlay.




Ugh that Ibanez Inlay was atrocious!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 29, 2018)

Definitely not a guitar I'd own, but that's because I need some bling bling or a cool shape anymore.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 29, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Definitely not a guitar I'd own, but that's because I need some bling bling or a cool shape anymore.




I like weird shapes like the warrior and king v and rhoads, but the soloist is my favorite. I don't care much for bling bling. I prefer subtle looking stuff. I like the occasional flame top and quilt top on guitars, but not like bright colors or sparkles and shit


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 29, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I like weird shapes like the warrior and king v and rhoads, but the soloist is my favorite. I don't care much for bling bling. I prefer subtle looking stuff. I like the occasional flame top and quilt top on guitars, but not like bright colors or sparkles and shit


give it time, soon you'll get bored with solid finishes and start gravitating towards more obnoxious stuff like bengal finishes/sparkles. That's what happened to me over the years.


----------



## xzacx (May 29, 2018)

I love like these personally - blocked Floyds are my favorite bridges. I've been tempted to grab one of the USAs, but I need to play one first because I'm worried the neck will be too thin.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 29, 2018)

xzacx said:


> I love like these personally - blocked Floyds are my favorite bridges. I've been tempted to grab one of the USAs, but I need to play one first because I'm worried the neck will be too thin.




I am in the same thinking with the pro series. I heard it is super fucking thin. So thin that they have to route out a little bit of the back of the fretboard


----------



## xzacx (May 29, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I am in the same thinking with the pro series. I heard it is super fucking thin. So thin that they have to route out a little bit of the back of the fretboard



On paper, that sounds too thin for me, but everything else is so perfect for my tastes that I feel like it'd be worth giving it a shot. I'm going to NYC in a couple weeks, so I'm planning on trying to make it out to TMZ if they still have one then to check it out.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 29, 2018)

xzacx said:


> On paper, that sounds too thin for me, but everything else is so perfect for my tastes that I feel like it'd be worth giving it a shot. I'm going to NYC in a couple weeks, so I'm planning on trying to make it out to TMZ if they still have one then to check it out.



Yeah I personally don't like too thin of a neck, but fuck everything on this guitar is just checking off every box of mine.

I can work with it though. Unless it is like an ibanez neck then fuck that


----------



## manu80 (May 29, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Ugh that Ibanez Inlay was atrocious!



It’s his sig’ , not yours !!
I like signature guitars when they’re discreet like a gus g without the name written in big on it but for the mick Thomson, it’s part of the band and the concept, no compromise , in your face and .... not discreet 
I’m tempted to buy the jackson ( reverse headstock i dig !!!) but a metallic red or red version would be awesome, so i’ll wait


----------



## Mathemagician (May 29, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Yeah I personally don't like too thin of a neck, but fuck everything on this guitar is just checking off every box of mine.
> 
> I can work with it though. Unless it is like an ibanez neck then fuck that



In another Jackson video he discusses how it’s based on an old Ibanez of his which had a VERY thin neck. And that was 100% something he was adamant on keeping. Personally I’d have to try t in person as I don’t hang w/ibby necks anymore.


----------



## Albake21 (May 29, 2018)

I really like these, but what keeps me from even giving it a try is the gloss neck. I will NEVER buy a guitar with a gloss neck. I can't stand them.


----------



## bnzboy (May 29, 2018)

If the neck is as thin as the Indonesian Soloist model (HSS) I have tried last week, the neck will be very very thin


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> I really like these, but what keeps me from even giving it a try is the gloss neck. I will NEVER buy a guitar with a gloss neck. I can't stand them.



I really don't understand this.

It's like saying you'll never buy a guitar unless it's setup in your preferred tuning and string gauge from the factory.

It takes <10 minutes to turn a modern factory gloss into matte. It takes longer to do an initial string change and setup. 

To each thier own, and I tend to prefer matte as well, but you're missing out on some cool stuff.


----------



## Albake21 (May 29, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I really don't understand this.
> 
> It's like saying you'll never buy a guitar unless it's setup in your preferred tuning and string gauge from the factory.
> 
> ...


Do you mean by sanding it down? If so I'd rather not ruin a guitar/make a permanent change because of selling in the future.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Do you mean by sanding it down? If so I'd rather not ruin a guitar/make a permanent change because of selling in the future.



You're not _sanding_ as much as _marking_, you shouldn't really remove more than a super thin layer. We're talking the thickness of a hair or two. Just a few quick swipes with some 800 grit. 

It's also very quick and easy to get it back to gloss. You just buff it with some polishing compound and a microfiber rag for maybe 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 29, 2018)

manu80 said:


> It’s his sig’ , not yours !!
> I like signature guitars when they’re discreet like a gus g without the name written in big on it but for the mick Thomson, it’s part of the band and the concept, no compromise , in your face and .... not discreet
> I’m tempted to buy the jackson ( reverse headstock i dig !!!) but a metallic red or red version would be awesome, so i’ll wait




Oh I am not dissing him for it, it is just that personally I don't care for excessive shit like that on a guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2018)

manu80 said:


> It’s his sig’ , not yours !!
> I like signature guitars when they’re discreet like a gus g without the name written in big on it but for the mick Thomson, it’s part of the band and the concept, no compromise , in your face and .... not discreet
> I’m tempted to buy the jackson ( reverse headstock i dig !!!) but a metallic red or red version would be awesome, so i’ll wait



It was a production signature, not a one-off stage guitar. Yeah, it needs to fit with the vibe of the band and his character, but it also needs to sell.

That inlay was probably one of the biggest reasons he never got a higher tier signature from Ibanez. 

Obviously he thought it was a little too much and took it off his Jacksons. Definitely the right move, in my opinion.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 29, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was a production signature, not a one-off stage guitar. Yeah, it needs to fit with the vibe of the band and his character, but it also needs to sell.
> 
> That inlay was probably one of the biggest reasons he never got a higher tier signature from Ibanez.
> 
> Obviously he thought it was a little too much and took it off his Jacksons. Definitely the right move, in my opinion.




Agreed. I don't care if it is his sig or not, that is not the reason I am buying it. I in fact looked at his Ibanez stuff and man the thing that turned me off was the inlay and the really thin neck (like every ibanez neck profile for me). I personally would never buy a guitar if it had something that ugly on it


----------



## Mathemagician (May 29, 2018)

100% the reason that the value on used ones isn’t higher. It’s pretty attractive from a spec-sheet. But fuck those ugly inlays.


----------



## Womb raider (May 29, 2018)

I'll find out later this week how it plays as I just ordered one. A little worried about the thin neck since I can't get along with the thin wizard or ebmm jp necks. Everything else about the pro series ticks my boxes for what I'm looking for in a realtively cheap guitar for drop tuning purposes.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 29, 2018)

Womb raider said:


> I'll find out later this week how it plays as I just ordered one. A little worried about the thin neck since I can't get along with the thin wizard or ebmm jp necks. Everything else about the pro series ticks my boxes for what I'm looking for in a realtively cheap guitar for drop tuning purposes.




Same here. I plan on having it in Eb standard while also tuning the bottom string to C# at times. I was originally gonna get an esp/ltd Snakebyte guitar, but then this came out and liked it so much better! I really don't care at this point about the neck, if it is thin so be it!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Agreed. I don't care if it is his sig or not, that is not the reason I am buying it. I in fact looked at his Ibanez stuff and man the thing that turned me off was the inlay and the really thin neck (like every ibanez neck profile for me). I personally would never buy a guitar if it had something that ugly on it



The necks on the MTM1/2 were the neck-through variant of the Wizard II, which weren't much thinner, if at all, than the thinner neck-through profiles from Jackson or ESP. It was actually one of the thicker necks you'd find on a standard RG. 

His production guitars never received the super thin variants of the Wizard, not sure about his customs though.


----------



## The 1 (May 30, 2018)

he said in a video the neck profile is based off an old custom shop rhoads with a thinner neck he had before he started playing bc rich. it was in one of those videos of him talking about his new sig.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 30, 2018)

The 1 said:


> he said in a video the neck profile is based off an old custom shop rhoads with a thinner neck he had before he started playing bc rich. it was in one of those videos of him talking about his new sig.




Yes that is true. Hopefully it isn't exactly like an ibanez neck profile. Personally though I think I will like that. I am getting it a good price of $720 instead of $899. I can still return it after if I don't like it so I really cannot complain


----------



## Soya (May 31, 2018)

Womb raider said:


> I'll find out later this week how it plays as I just ordered one. A little worried about the thin neck since I can't get along with the thin wizard or ebmm jp necks.



Just play with fingerless gloves.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (May 31, 2018)

Soya said:


> Just play with fingerless gloves.



Fingerless gloves are also the coolest way to play anyways...


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 31, 2018)

Dineley said:


> Fingerless gloves are also the coolest way to play anyways...




XD I am getting slayer branded ones


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 1, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> XD I am getting slayer branded ones


Supporrrrt the waaaaarrrr!!!!

What does XD mean anyway?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 1, 2018)

The906 said:


> Supporrrrt the waaaaarrrr!!!!
> 
> What does XD mean anyway?




Lol, I am a huge Slayer Fan. I am doing the meet and greet and I do not even know what to say 

Also XD mean  or laughing


----------



## manu80 (Jun 1, 2018)

tell them you love Exodus.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 1, 2018)

manu80 said:


> tell them you love Exodus.




Lol, I think Gary would like that


----------



## manu80 (Jun 1, 2018)

Ask KK about BC rich status too.
Will he switch back to esp ?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 1, 2018)

I just had 15mins with a black MT Pro. 899 is a good price for it. Tight grain ebony board and the neck is not so thin. If you have played a KV, it's around that radius. I hope they do a red one with black binding.


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 1, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I just had 15mins with a black MT Pro. 899 is a good price for it. Tight grain ebony board and the neck is not so thin. If you have played a KV, it's around that radius. I hope they do a red one with black binding.


How was the floyd? I'm always cautious about mid range guitars with floyds.

EDIT: I actually just realized it's not a floyd. What the hell is it then?


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey, you asked me in another thread what the Ibby MTM2 neck was like. Figured I'd respond here, haha. The Ibby MTM2 neck is SUPER thin. Possibly the thinnest neck I've played, even compared to most of the Wizard necks. I was really apprehensive about the painted neck, but it is pleasantly smooth and quick to play. You would think that the two would end up feeling too small, but it's honestly extremely comfortable.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 1, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> How was the floyd? I'm always cautious about mid range guitars with floyds.
> 
> EDIT: I actually just realized it's not a floyd. What the hell is it then?



Feels like a floyd under your hand. But it doesn't move. It feels good and very stable. No spring claws behind the guitar.


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 1, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Feels like a floyd under your hand. But it doesn't move. It feels good and very stable. No spring claws behind the guitar.


That's honestly sounds awesome. I don't know why more guitars don't have this.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 1, 2018)

Probably because it's a hassle to cut string ends and lock the nut for most guitarists.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 1, 2018)

Not going to create a NGD thread since this thread already exists. Just wanted to give you guys a quick review with obligatory shitty phone cams pics full of smudge marks and dust.

Coming from the Indo factory, my hopes weren't too high to receive a flawless guitar, I just wanted something playable. I've had horrible luck with Iron Label guitars and was a bit hesitant to drop coin for one of these. But come on... it's a black Jackson with reverse headstock for under 1k.
First thing I notice when I pull the guitar from the wrapping is the shitty routing for the truss rod. Like what in the actual fuck passes for QC over there. At least pre drill a screw hole so I have the option to install a truss rod cover if you're going to have such crappy routing.






The binding has plenty of flaws throughout, but that's pretty much par for the course for an Indo build. I tempered my expectations quite a bit so I wasn't expecting a phenomenal guitar, I just wanted something that was actually playable.
Beyond that, I was actually pleasantly surprised at how well it plays. The action was decent, no fret buzz, no bad frets, and fret ends are ok. Definitely not rounded off, but filed down enough the where they aren't sharp. P.S. the block side markers are bad ass. I tend to opt for guitars with inlays, but with these things, inlays aren't really necessary.






Pickups are pretty "meh". Blackouts aren't my favorite, and I'm not sure why Mick Thomson is so fond of them as they don't seem to do anything particularly well, even basic chugging. Of course, a fresh set up and the right tuning could fix all of that, but as of right now, I'm not impressed.
I've got some spare EMGs laying around so those will probably be installed along with a fresh set of strings and tuned to drop B.
The bridge is awesome. It's not a Floyd Rose brand, but Jacksons take on a blocked Floyd. It feels great and string changes will be a breeze not having to worry about a floating trem. This was a major selling point for me and it didn't disappoint.






The only issue I have is the neck. It's thin, like Ibanez thin. Veryyy flat. I pick this up expecting a soloist and it's just weird to me. I admit I am used to ESP and regular Jackson Soloist necks, so I will give this one some time.
If this one ends up going back, it will be because of this.






All in all, it's a decent guitar for the money. I know there are a lot of guitars in that 8-$900 price point, but I think this one fits right in there in terms of features, playability and quality. Yes, I could have just bought a "used Prestige", but I don't like Ibanez necks anymore so those are pretty much out of the running for me.
It's a pretty solid guitar for the money. If you can snag one for 10 or 15% off, even better.


----------



## SJShinn (Jun 1, 2018)

How exactly is that bridge attached? there's got to be another screw underneath, right?


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 1, 2018)

SJShinn said:


> How exactly is that bridge attached? there's got to be another screw underneath, right?


Theres a third mount into the body right under where the fine tuners are.


----------



## Down-Nola (Jun 1, 2018)

How did you get 10/15% off?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 1, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I just had 15mins with a black MT Pro. 899 is a good price for it. Tight grain ebony board and the neck is not so thin. If you have played a KV, it's around that radius. I hope they do a red one with black binding.




Phew I am thankful it isn't too thin. How were the pickups? Also is there a neck profile that is similar to the MT? I don't want them to do that red color like at Ibanez, I find that color gross. I hope if they do that, they do a blood red metallic like on his custom model. Also does it have a great sustain?

I hope they do a flying v model or Warrior model in his same format of his guitar. I would pay for something like that! Hopefully mick has the same intentions in mind for expanding his stuff with Jackson


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 1, 2018)

manu80 said:


> Ask KK about BC rich status too.
> Will he switch back to esp ?




You know that is a great question!


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 1, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> That's honestly sounds awesome. I don't know why more guitars don't have this.



Exactly! I hope Jackson makes this a feature on their guitars. My wallet won't be happy tho


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 1, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Probably because it's a hassle to cut string ends and lock the nut for most guitarists.




I could understand people not wanting to deal with floating floyds, but this, that is just kind of lazy IMO


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 1, 2018)

Womb raider said:


> Not going to create a NGD thread since this thread already exists. Just wanted to give you guys a quick review with obligatory shitty phone cams pics full of smudge marks and dust.
> 
> Coming from the Indo factory, my hopes weren't too high to receive a flawless guitar, I just wanted something playable. I've had horrible luck with Iron Label guitars and was a bit hesitant to drop coin for one of these. But come on... it's a black Jackson with reverse headstock for under 1k.
> First thing I notice when I pull the guitar from the wrapping is the shitty routing for the truss rod. Like what in the actual fuck passes for QC over there. At least pre drill a screw hole so I have the option to install a truss rod cover if you're going to have such crappy routing.
> ...




I am getting mine at $720 plus tax.

I think some of these things you have stated are occasional things. The truss rod route from what I have seen has been meh, some have issues, some prob don't.

Also what exactly is wrong with thhe binding? I saw a picture and couldn't see anything wrong. Is there anything specific?


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 1, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I am getting mine at $720 plus tax.
> 
> I think some of these things you have stated are occasional things. The truss rod route from what I have seen has been meh, some have issues, some prob don't.
> 
> Also what exactly is wrong with thhe binding? I saw a picture and couldn't see anything wrong. Is there anything specific?


I didn't take any pictures, but there are spots where it looks uneven or even cracked under the clearcoat. The tip of the headstock has some black showing through. I thought it was a chip at first, but just shitty binding.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 1, 2018)

Womb raider said:


> I didn't take any pictures, but there are spots where it looks uneven or even cracked under the clearcoat. The tip of the headstock has some black showing through. I thought it was a chip at first, but just shitty binding.




Well I don't think that is much of a concern for me. If it is very little things oh well. If there is anything major, then it is getting returned.

I am more concerned about the neck. I heard from you that is very Ibanez like. I don't get along with Ibanez necks and this might be the deal breaker right here if it is something I cannot bond with or get used to


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 2, 2018)

Yeah, I too saw uneven binding or paint overspray down the side of the neck.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 3, 2018)

That truss rod route is a bummer. Otherwise, it looks pretty decent to me and on-par with other Indo-made stuff at that price.

If it were me I'd try to get another one without the messed up truss rod route, but that's just me.


----------



## mpexus (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for the more detailed Pics.

Im gasing for one of these but the White one. I have the Ibanez MTM2 (black) without the AWFULL inlay and its one of my preferred guitars that I own. Never managed to get the White one, so this is a perfect excuse


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 3, 2018)

Is that wood, or just finish? 

You might be able to just sand it back slightly and clean it up, if you don't just return it for another one.


----------



## mpexus (Jun 3, 2018)

Return a Guitar for just that alone?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 3, 2018)

mpexus said:


> Return a Guitar for just that alone?



Yeah, in this range as long as there isn't a significant issue, I'd probably just keep it. The odds of getting a "better" one, when the issue is only aesthetic and not in a very visible spot, is minimal. The next one might have a cleaner truss rod route, but terrible fretwork.

That said, I'm from the camp that if you're not happy for whatever reason, send it back.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 3, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, in this range as long as there isn't a significant issue, I'd probably just keep it. The odds of getting a "better" one, when the issue is only aesthetic and not in a very visible spot, is minimal. The next one might have a cleaner truss rod route, but terrible fretwork.
> 
> That said, I'm from the camp that if you're not happy for whatever reason, send it back.


It is probably finish, but it's pretty thick, about 1cm. Sanding it could be an option but I'll probably leave it as is. That issue alone doesn't bother me, but there are a bunch of small imperfections throughout which add up. That being said, this one plays great so that's all that matters I suppose. If this one does go back, it will be because of the thin neck and my aversion to them.


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 3, 2018)

Tried one at my local GC yesterday (in white). There were binding issues and uneven truss rod routing. Besides that, it played pretty decently with the typical GC setup you would expect. I’m sure with some real TLC it would be a really kickass guitar! Also, the neck isn’t nearly as thin as I was expecting. Very comfy and fast! 

Maybe I’ll get a white USA someday


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 3, 2018)

Gravy Train said:


> Tried one at my local GC yesterday (in white). There were binding issues and uneven truss rod routing. Besides that, it played pretty decently with the typical GC setup you would expect. I’m sure with some real TLC it would be a really kickass guitar! Also, the neck isn’t nearly as thin as I was expecting. Very comfy and fast!
> 
> Maybe I’ll get a white USA someday




USA is the way to go my man. Always. I would get one, but I am poor af right now


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 3, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> USA is the way to go my man. Always. I would get one, but I am poor af right now



Me too haha, I just bought a USA Jackson B8, so it'll be awhile before the next guitar comes in I would think. But by then maybe some will have hit the used market, so I can take advantage of the savings


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 3, 2018)

Gravy Train said:


> Me too haha, I just bought a USA Jackson B8, so it'll be awhile before the next guitar comes in I would think. But by then maybe some will have hit the used market, so I can take advantage of the savings




I prob wouldn't see a Mick thomson usa used for AWHILE especially at a good price so I decided to get the pro series instead. Hopefully mine doesn't have any major issues. Will it make me ocd that some things are 100%, yes it will, but my Used USA soloist has dents and dings in it so I will get over it


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 3, 2018)

mpexus said:


> Return a Guitar for just that alone?


Generally speaking I'm opposed to returns over minor quibbles, but because this comes sans truss rod cover I'd be annoyed by it.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 3, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> Generally speaking I'm opposed to returns over minor quibbles, but because this comes sans truss rod cover I'd be annoyed by it.




It comes with a truss rod cover


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 4, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> It comes with a truss rod cover



No it does not. The pro I played did not have a truss rod cover, nor the screw holes for one


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 4, 2018)

Gravy Train said:


> No it does not. The pro I played did not have a truss rod cover, nor the screw holes for one





Skip to 1:46, It comes with the guitar when you buy it


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 4, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Skip to 1:46, It comes with the guitar when you buy it




Hmm, I guess I stand corrected! Guessing you have to personally make a screw hole and drill it?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 4, 2018)

Gravy Train said:


> Hmm, I guess I stand corrected! Guessing you have to personally make a screw hole and drill it?




I am pretty sure you do. Personally I really do not care to do that because I could care less if it has a truss rod cover on it or not. I am more concerned for QC issues and shit since I have seen a lot of people mentioning it. If there are chips or something really messed up with the binding I think I will cry since I have waited so long for this guitar and it would be a shame if it is a piece of garbo


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 4, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I am pretty sure you do. Personally I really do not care to do that because I could care less if it has a truss rod cover on it or not. I am more concerned for QC issues and shit since I have seen a lot of people mentioning it. If there are chips or something really messed up with the binding I think I will cry since I have waited so long for this guitar and it would be a shame if it is a piece of garbo



In my experience since Jackson's pro series moved to Indonesia it has been the same level as Ibanez premium. Meaning, it will look nice, and probably play fine. However, it will be lacking in some attention to detail areas. The truss rod route above is unsurprising, but one of the more egregious examples. My bet is that most of them are better than that, but I wouldn't be surprised by more of them showing up like that either. There's a reason truss rod covers are standard, finishing in there can be rough.

Slight binding overspray is also unsurprising on an indo-made model, this wouldn't be an issue for me though.

You'll probably need a fret dress when it does come in though. That's pretty standard procedure. It'll likely have some rough fret ends.

IMHO, buying anything, from any brand, made in Indonesia, means you're going to spend some time getting it set up well. There likely won't be serious issues that hurt playability though.


----------



## Carcaridon (Jun 4, 2018)

It's great to see these are finally popping up. It feels like eternity since I ordered mine and as luck would have it, the last of the 4 to show its face so far. Keep waiting.....


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 4, 2018)

I like the ebony fret board which is a real plus and the neck-thru body design for better stability. I really like the guitar and it's simplistic look. It's a guitar I wouldn't mind owning.


;>)/


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 4, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> In my experience since Jackson's pro series moved to Indonesia it has been the same level as Ibanez premium. Meaning, it will look nice, and probably play fine. However, it will be lacking in some attention to detail areas. The truss rod route above is unsurprising, but one of the more egregious examples. My bet is that most of them are better than that, but I wouldn't be surprised by more of them showing up like that either. There's a reason truss rod covers are standard, finishing in there can be rough.
> 
> Slight binding overspray is also unsurprising on an indo-made model, this wouldn't be an issue for me though.
> 
> ...




How much do fret dresses cost?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 4, 2018)

BlackSG91 said:


> I like the ebony fret board which is a real plus and the neck-thru body design for better stability. I really like the guitar and it's simplistic look. It's a guitar I wouldn't mind owning.
> 
> 
> ;>)/




Pretty much the main reason why I have bought it. Jacksons are my fave, but the other stuff has weird colors on their quilt tops and some just look tacky as fuck. This looks classy as hell and even though it has pickups that are either a love/hate relationship, I am willing to give them a try. 

I just do not want the neck to be too thin or any serious or medium-serious QC issues


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 4, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> How much do fret dresses cost?



If it needs it, and you're only needing the ends filed down to make it more comfortable, you're looking at the $30-40 range. That video review indicated that they didn't need it, but it's so dependent on the individual guitar, and what the humidity is where you live, etc. It will also change over time, as the fretboard wood will probably shrink slightly. I've had custom shop guitars need it and $250 used guitars that didn't . It's actually not very hard to do the fret ends yourself with the appropriate files in front of the TV, but it's totally reasonable if you don't want to practice this on a guitar you're spending a fair amount of money on.

I wouldn't think it'd need a leveling or anything like that. That runs more, like $80ish. It's possible, but I doubt it.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 4, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> If it needs it, and you're only needing the ends filed down to make it more comfortable, you're looking at the $30-40 range. That video review indicated that they didn't need it, but it's so dependent on the individual guitar, and what the humidity is where you live, etc. It will also change over time, as the fretboard wood will probably shrink slightly. I've had custom shop guitars need it and $250 used guitars that didn't . It's actually not very hard to do the fret ends yourself with the appropriate files in front of the TV, but it's totally reasonable if you don't want to practice this on a guitar you're spending a fair amount of money on.
> 
> I wouldn't think it'd need a leveling or anything like that. That runs more, like $80ish. It's possible, but I doubt it.




When would I need a fret level? Is there stuff I can check for this?


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 4, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> When would I need a fret level? Is there stuff I can check for this?


Usually this presents itself as a high/low fret somewhere. You'd notice a note that won't sound at all, or without excessive buzz, somewhere along the neck due to the next fret up from it being slightly higher.

I wouldn't worry about it unless you notice something amiss. 

The pro series SL2 I had a while back was totally fine from a leveling standpoint, although it needed a fret end dressing after I moved to Arizona (because it's super dry here and the fretboard shrank). This was from the very first batch, in 2013, that had worse QC than they have had since they stopped using the Wildwood factory and moved to Cort/Samick like everyone else making guitars in Indonesia. The guitar played great, and I only got rid of it to get a custom shop model. If it plays like that, it'll be a good buy. It will need a setup for intonation/string height/neck relief and perhaps the fret dressing. That is normal for any brand new instrument though.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 4, 2018)

So I restrung the guitar and tuned it to drop b and it sounds much better now. Action was surprisingly good with the higher tension strings and only needed a tweak to the neck relief and low b saddle. I also drilled a hole in the headstock and installed the truss rod cover. 
I mentioned the QC issues to the dealer and they offered another 10% back so that was cool of them. I'm still getting used to the neck, but I'm quite happy with this guitar.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 5, 2018)

Womb raider said:


> So I restrung the guitar and tuned it to drop b and it sounds much better now. Action was surprisingly good with the higher tension strings and only needed a tweak to the neck relief and low b saddle. I also drilled a hole in the headstock and installed the truss rod cover.
> I mentioned the QC issues to the dealer and they offered another 10% back so that was cool of them. I'm still getting used to the neck, but I'm quite happy with this guitar.




I am getting the guitar for $720 plus tax so I am assuming that is pretty good even though mine might not have any serious QC issues?


----------



## couverdure (Jun 5, 2018)

Womb raider said:


>


I wonder if you could put a D-Tuna on that bridge, if so then that would be a cool guitar for drop tunings since it doesn't have a floating trem system.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 5, 2018)

couverdure said:


> I wonder if you could put a D-Tuna on that bridge, if so then that would be a cool guitar for drop tunings since it doesn't have a floating trem system.




You probably can do that. Although you can also just unlock one of the locking nuts and quickly detune it


----------



## manu80 (Jun 5, 2018)

had the same binding problem on my SL2H 2 years ago. Binding was dirty in some spots, and cracked close to 70 of the frets...


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 5, 2018)

manu80 said:


> had the same binding problem on my SL2H 2 years ago. Binding was dirty in some spots, and cracked close to 70 of the frets...




is that fixable? at least without having to go to extremes?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 5, 2018)

manu80 said:


> had the same binding problem on my SL2H 2 years ago. Binding was dirty in some spots, and cracked close to 70 of the frets...




is that fixable? at least without having to go to extremes?


----------



## manu80 (Jun 5, 2018)

well it was tiny cracks didn't hurt while playing etc...still too bad though. I didn't keep it long.


----------



## park0496 (Jun 5, 2018)

I ordered a black one that came in yesterday. It has the same binding issues mentioned.. cracks along the neck where most of the frets/tangs slightly pushed out; prob fingerboard shrinkage during storage/shipment. Trussrod route is a bit better though, just a tiny section of that weird overspray close the to nut. Plays fine, will be a great banger guitar that I won't care about if it gets beat up.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 5, 2018)

park0496 said:


> I ordered a black one that came in yesterday. It has the same binding issues mentioned.. cracks along the neck where most of the frets/tangs slightly pushed out; prob fingerboard shrinkage during storage/shipment. Trussrod route is a bit better though, just a tiny section of that weird overspray close the to nut. Plays fine, will be a great banger guitar that I won't care about if it gets beat up.
> 
> View attachment 61826




Do you have pictures of the other inconsistencies such as the cracks and such? I should be getting mine tomorrow


----------



## park0496 (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## manu80 (Jun 5, 2018)

Exactly the same on my sl2h


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 5, 2018)

Fret tangs on bound fretboards should be cut far enough back that this should be impossible. However, from Indonesia I'm not surprised this small detail was overlooked.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah I just expect that on imports. If I can’t feel them it’s enough. But not going to say that it looks as good as being done properly.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 5, 2018)

park0496 said:


> View attachment 61830
> View attachment 61829
> 
> 
> View attachment 61828




IS the binding stuff something that could break the binding or be a possible issue in the future? Also would it be something to return the guitar for if it has that type of defect?


----------



## park0496 (Jun 5, 2018)

Perhaps they just needed to de-tang the frets a tad bit more to account for fingerboard shrinkage?? Not sure if this is something that gets worse over time. Stewmac has white tinted glue that might be able to cover it up.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 5, 2018)

I have one of those cracks as well on the 9th fret. If there were any more, I probably would have sent it back no questions asked. I have enough OCD over some of the other fine details.
Wondering if these leave the factory like that or happen in transit.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 5, 2018)

Womb raider said:


> I have one of those cracks as well on the 9th fret. If there were any more, I probably would have sent it back no questions asked. I have enough OCD over some of the other fine details.
> Wondering if these leave the factory like that or happen in transit.


My bet is that it happens due to going from a very humid environment (Indonesia) to just about anywhere else. It's probably not something that'd get worse over time after it cracks once to relieve the pressure, but it would annoy me as well. I'm betting that when the frets are installed they are pre-cut elsewhere in the factory and someone just hammers them in and moves on the next one. If the tangs are only cut exactly behind the binding all that it would take is a small humidity change. The same kind that leads to rough fret ends on imports.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 5, 2018)

park0496 said:


> Perhaps they just needed to de-tang the frets a tad bit more to account for fingerboard shrinkage?? Not sure if this is something that gets worse over time. Stewmac has white tinted glue that might be able to cover it up.




I might do that if mine has some of those problems. I get OCD with my guitars and am constantly cleaning them and shit like that


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 6, 2018)

There's a white one on ebay which is going for $799 brand new after Ebays 20% off everything coupon.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 6, 2018)

Womb raider said:


> There's a white one on ebay which is going for $799 brand new after Ebays 20% off everything coupon.




Seems like a good deal for one especially brand new. Although I already bought mine so GG


----------



## bnzboy (Jun 10, 2018)

tried the US model today. a limited edition red sparkle finish one too. overall it was awesome but cannot accept the price range. the bridge was so comfortable and was wondering if jackson's MTB HY6 would feel the same.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 11, 2018)

bnzboy said:


> tried the US model today. a limited edition red sparkle finish one too. overall it was awesome but cannot accept the price range. the bridge was so comfortable and was wondering if jackson's MTB HY6 would feel the same.




Yeah the price is pretty high. For $5k, it would have to be my dream guitar.

Also I have heard that the MTB feels pretty much the same except for the cutouts on the MTB


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 11, 2018)

Okay, my GAS for this guitar has surged to catastrophic levels. Must. Resist.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 11, 2018)

When you cave be sure to post pics.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 11, 2018)

Gravy Train said:


> Okay, my GAS for this guitar has surged to catastrophic levels. Must. Resist.




Let it overtake you!

Because of this when I get the guitar tomorrow I am gonna tag you in it


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 11, 2018)

The red metallic one is haunting my dreams. Just don’t know if I wan to drop such coin on it.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 11, 2018)

Gravy Train said:


> The red metallic one is haunting my dreams. Just don’t know if I wan to drop such coin on it.




I am gonna make this worse for you XD





























I think there are financing options so go ahead.

*Cave in~*


----------



## manu80 (Jun 12, 2018)

Maybe next year the import will have red option....


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 12, 2018)

manu80 said:


> Maybe next year the import will have red option....




Maybe, I doubt it though. 

I think next year they will be doing extended range and/or different colors and/or different shapes like the warrior/rhoads/king-v


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 12, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Maybe, I doubt it though.
> 
> I think next year they will be doing extended range and/or different colors and/or different shapes like the warrior/rhoads/king-v



The only thing I want from Jackson is an SL7 with a Floyd in transparent red.


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 12, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I am gonna make this worse for you XD
> 
> I think there are financing options so go ahead.
> 
> *Cave in~*



If I'm none the wiser I might just end up doing it.


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 12, 2018)

bnzboy said:


> tried the US model today. a limited edition red sparkle finish one too. overall it was awesome but cannot accept the price range.



How was it? Was it amazingly good, or just "good"? I'm having serious GAS for the red one and want to get some insight on someone who's actually played it/seen it in person.


----------



## bnzboy (Jun 12, 2018)

Gravy Train said:


> How was it? Was it amazingly good, or just "good"? I'm having serious GAS for the red one and want to get some insight on someone who's actually played it/seen it in person.



It was good but not 7K (Canadian $) good. I think the reasonable price for me would have been 1500-2000 but who am I kidding. The neck is not too thin and it plays nicely. I find the neck pickup placement is too close to the bridge pickup and gets in my way when I want to "dig in" harder with my right hand. The bridge is the most comfortable bridge I have ever played with its low low action. I was primarily interested in the bridge. Block inlays were kind of sketchy looking.


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 12, 2018)

bnzboy said:


> It was good but not 7K (Canadian $) good. I think the reasonable price for me would have been 1500-2000 but who am I kidding. The neck is not too thin and it plays nicely. I find the neck pickup placement is too close to the bridge pickup and gets in my way when I want to "dig in" harder with my right hand. The bridge is the most comfortable bridge I have ever played with its low low action. I was primarily interested in the bridge. Block inlays were kind of sketchy looking.



Thanks! What do you mean by sketchy looking? Are they poorly done?


----------



## bnzboy (Jun 12, 2018)

Gravy Train said:


> Thanks! What do you mean by sketchy looking? Are they poorly done?



Some square blocks looked unequal especially near the 22-24 fret. I am sure this is not a big deal for people but you would think such an expensive guitar would have every details 100%. More impotantly, I have seen pics from this posting about binding crackles and while I am not too concerned about the condition now, I am wondering how it will do in next 3-5 years after the guitar goes through some humidity change/cycle. I guess this won't matter if you plan to use it as a beater.


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 12, 2018)

bnzboy said:


> Some square blocks looked unequal especially near the 22-24 fret. I am sure this is not a big deal for people but you would think such an expensive guitar would have every details 100%. More impotantly, I have seen pics from this posting about binding crackles and while I am not too concerned about the condition now, I am wondering how it will do in next 3-5 years after the guitar goes through some humidity change/cycle. I guess this won't matter if you plan to use it as a beater.



I appreciate your response. Definitely given me more to think about.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 12, 2018)

Gravy Train said:


> I appreciate your response. Definitely given me more to think about.




I don't think any guitar IMO is worth $5k realistically.

Now if I could get a cracked mirror Jackson or pay up a bit more and get a legit Concorde, those would be my only exceptions, but even then I would still ponder the question if it is something I really want.

Max I will Spend is $3500, and at that point that is my Custom Shop stuff. Max I would spend new from a retailer is $2500 and Used is $2000


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 12, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I don't think any guitar IMO is worth $5k realistically.
> 
> Now if I could get a cracked mirror Jackson or pay up a bit more and get a legit Concorde, those would be my only exceptions, but even then I would still ponder the question if it is something I really want.
> 
> Max I will Spend is $3500, and at that point that is my Custom Shop stuff. Max I would spend new from a retailer is $2500 and Used is $2000



Maybe not, but it is limited edition and a collectors piece too. Curious to see how many they've actually sold from the initial batch of the red Custom Shop's.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 12, 2018)

Gravy Train said:


> Maybe not, but it is limited edition and a collectors piece too. Curious to see how many they've actually sold from the initial batch of the red Custom Shop's.



Well they have sold quite a few. I know one my FB forums of 3-4 guys who have them and I know someone in Japan bought one aswell. So assuming from those numbers, there are 9 more and from seeing how fast they are moving I would take your time in making the decision. If you can just save the money up in full, because lets be honest no one is suddenly just gonna buy all 9 (if that is how many new are left) so just take your time....

and of course post pics and sound clips when you get it


----------



## bnzboy (Jun 12, 2018)

At this point it is only worth it if you believe this guitar is a special one for you which is a limited edition Mick's guitar. I felt the same way with PRS Holcomb and for me it was worth every penny. I mean it plays just as nice as any ESP (E-II) models I have tried with similar specs and their price range is not as insane as this one.


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 13, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Well they have sold quite a few. I know one my FB forums of 3-4 guys who have them and I know someone in Japan bought one aswell. So assuming from those numbers, there are 9 more and from seeing how fast they are moving I would take your time in making the decision. If you can just save the money up in full, because lets be honest no one is suddenly just gonna buy all 9 (if that is how many new are left) so just take your time....
> 
> and of course post pics and sound clips when you get it



We'll see haha. I'm in no hurry even though my GAS is high! Did you get yours yet?



bnzboy said:


> At this point it is only worth it if you believe this guitar is a special one for you which is a limited edition Mick's guitar. I felt the same way with PRS Holcomb and for me it was worth every penny. I mean it plays just as nice as any ESP (E-II) models I have tried with similar specs and their price range is not as insane as this one.



Yeah, the price is a bit high so that's why I'm not jumping on it immediately. Thanks for your insight!


----------

